# Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial IPA



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

_Esquire Magazine calls our 90 Minute I.P.A., "perhaps the best I.P.A. in America" _ boasts the brewery website. This could be true although it's faint praise indeed. There is no US brew I've sampled gets anywhere close to Samuel Smiths.

My opinion: 9% ABV, not awful, although somewhat syrupy and way overhopped. As strong an apricot flavor as in some lambics I've tried. Worth $9 for four 12oz bottles? OK, barely. I believe I'll have no trouble finishing the four pack.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Corona Gigante said:


> _Esquire Magazine calls our 90 Minute I.P.A., "perhaps the best I.P.A. in America" _ boasts the brewery website. This could be true although it's faint praise indeed. There is no US brew I've sampled gets anywhere close to Samuel Smiths.
> 
> My opinion: 9% ABV, not awful, although somewhat syrupy and way overhopped. As strong an apricot flavor as in some lambics I've tried. Worth $9 for four 12oz bottles? OK, barely. I believe I'll have no trouble finishing the four pack.


 Dogfish Head makes great beer. As far as the IPAs go, I much prefer the 60 minute IPA to the 90 -- not really a big fan of the 90 so I can understand your review. And I prefer the Shelter Pale Ale to even the 60 minute IPA. I think their best beers are Chicory Stout, Raison D'etre and Midas Touch. Hard to beat those. The new seasonal -- April Hop -- is damn good, too.

Sammy Smith's is some great stuff for sure -- especially the Oatmeal Stout and Imperial Stout. But their pale and IPA are not the best of their offerings in my opinion.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> _Esquire Magazine calls our 90 Minute I.P.A., "perhaps the best I.P.A. in America" _ boasts the brewery website. This could be true although it's faint praise indeed. There is no US brew I've sampled gets anywhere close to Samuel Smiths.
> 
> My opinion: 9% ABV, not awful, although somewhat syrupy and way overhopped. As strong an apricot flavor as in some lambics I've tried. Worth $9 for four 12oz bottles? OK, barely. I believe I'll have no trouble finishing the four pack.


I am kind of a hophead myself and I agree 100% that it is the best I.P.A. in America, now the 120 minute from Dog Fish is just ridiculous. I think it is difficult to try to compare the Samual Smith I.P.A. to the American versions. They may have the same name but they are not trying to achieve the same results, us Americans we like to go overboard, push the hops limit. Most I.P.A. fans i know are a big fan of both. Just my :2


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> ... and way overhopped.


That's quite an understatement you have there.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I'd rather drink Burton Baton or Stone's IPAs than 90, or better yet Victory's Hop Wallop. I also find the 90 way too syrupy and the 120 undrinkable. The Aprihop I do love though.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> I'd rather drink Burton Baton or Stone's IPAs than 90, or better yet Victory's Hop Wallop. I also find the 90 way too syrupy and the 120 undrinkable. The Aprihop I do love though.


:tpd: Victory's Hop Wallop is exceptional beer!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> _Esquire Magazine calls our 90 Minute I.P.A., "perhaps the best I.P.A. in America" _ boasts the brewery website. This could be true although it's faint praise indeed. There is no US brew I've sampled gets anywhere close to Samuel Smiths.
> 
> My opinion: 9% ABV, not awful, although somewhat syrupy and way overhopped. As strong an apricot flavor as in some lambics I've tried. Worth $9 for four 12oz bottles? OK, barely. I believe I'll have no trouble finishing the four pack.


Samuel Smith does make some great beers. Their Oatmeal Stout is one of my favorite beers period. At the same time though, I think that some of their stuff really doesnt stand out. For example, their Nut Brown Ale is good, but I would take a Troegg Rugged Trail Ale (their nut brown) any day of the week over it. Before you give up on American beers, do yourself a favor and find some local micro-breweries and give them a whirl. You might, like me, be pleasantly suprised.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> Samuel Smith does make some great beers. Their Oatmeal Stout is one of my favorite beers period. At the same time though, I think that some of their stuff really doesnt stand out. For example, their Nut Brown Ale is good, but I would take a Troegg Rugged Trail Ale (their nut brown) any day of the week over it. Before you give up on American beers, do yourself a favor and find some local micro-breweries and give them a whirl. You might, like me, be pleasantly suprised.


I try every micro- and regional brewery I get the chance to try. We have and have had several brewpubs in Houston and without exception they have all sucked. We have one microbrewery, St Arnold's, which isn't bad when drunk very fresh.

Texas has some pretty strange laws concerning the import of alcohol into the state so I don't have as wide a range to sample as I would like. I always try to find beers I haven't tried before whenever I venture out of state.

Believe me, I'm not a snob. If I could find a US brew I enjoyed I would be delighted. I almost always prefer something fresh and on tap over something out of a bottle. My favorite tipples are traditional English IPAs and Best Bitters, Belgian Abbey or Farmhouse ales, and an occasional stout or lambic. Unfortunately, it seems that US brewers are aiming at an entirely different flavor profile, one that, with a few exceptions, I don't particularly care for.


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll have to look for the April Hop Seasonal...haven't seen it here in Charlotte yet.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I am not a big fan of the highly hopped beers, however, I still appreciate one every now and then. Personally, as far as american made beers, I do not care for any of the Dogfish IPA's. My personal favorites, when I am in the mood, are Stone IPA, Full Sail IPA and Sierra Nevada IPA.

JohnnyFlake


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm with JohnnyFlake - I don't like heavily hopped beers. I always think a micro goes for an easy fix when they hop their beers too much. In trying to make them distinctive through hops, they forget the craft of making beer. 

I don't care for the Dogfish IPA. Too hoppy and not enough balance. In my humble opinion.

:al


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> I try every micro- and regional brewery I get the chance to try. We have and have had several brewpubs in Houston and without exception they have all sucked. We have one microbrewery, St Arnold's, which isn't bad when drunk very fresh.
> 
> Texas has some pretty strange laws concerning the import of alcohol into the state so I don't have as wide a range to sample as I would like. I always try to find beers I haven't tried before whenever I venture out of state.
> 
> Believe me, I'm not a snob. If I could find a US brew I enjoyed I would be delighted. I almost always prefer something fresh and on tap over something out of a bottle. My favorite tipples are traditional English IPAs and Best Bitters, Belgian Abbey or Farmhouse ales, and an occasional stout or lambic. Unfortunately, it seems that US brewers are aiming at an entirely different flavor profile, one that, with a few exceptions, I don't particularly care for.


Given what you wrote about your taste preferences, you may want to check out the New Belgium Brewery.

http://www.newbelgium.com/

Here are some comments on their beers:

*Fat Tire Amber Ale*

"Fat Tire Amber Ale, from New Belgium Brewing, features a Belgian-style balance of malt and hops - bready but with a lighter Yank twist. It's a tasty cult beer; a light flash of hops tames the malt. So easy to knock back a few."

_ Anthony Cerretani and Jason Alstrom, Outside Magazine_

*1554 Brussels Style Black Ale*

Other than being dark in color, 1554 has little in common with Porters or Stouts. The beer is fermented at relatively high temperatures using a European lager yeast that imparts a refreshing, zesty acidity. Chocolate and coffee tones in the nose give way to a surprisingly clean finish.

*Abbey Belgian Style Ale*

The color of just-polished mahogany crowned with a tightly laced, mousse-like head, our Abbey Belgian Ale raises eyebrows just on sight alone. An ethereal swirl of banana, spice and smoky aromas compels further study. Cross the liquid threshold and discover flavors evoking ripe fig, caramel, coffee and clove. Settle into the solace of Abbey's other-worldly finish. This is ale consecration.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Wetterhorn said:


> I'm with JohnnyFlake - I don't like heavily hopped beers. I always think a micro goes for an easy fix when they hop their beers too much. In trying to make them distinctive through hops, they forget the craft of making beer. :al


Excellent point!!! In my opinion, the big hoppy beers, and there are a hell of a lot of them, are simply a cop-out on the part of the brewery. There are easy to make and they can be produced cheaply but it's dam near impossible to taste anything but the hop in those beers. The true measure of a Micro-Craft Brewery, is in the more subtle beer styles with complex falvor profiles. Instead of those hoppy BS Beers, try some of the truly great beers, such as Sam Adams Scotch Ale, Stone Old Numbskull, Sam Adams Nut Brown Ale, Full Sail Amber Ale and Unibroue Maudite, La Fin Du Monde& Trois Pistoles to name a few. They are great Micro-Craft Brewery Beers and there are dozens & dozens more!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I like the 60 minute the best of Dogfish's IPA line; the best tasting and cheapest , comes in 6 packs! I have only had one 4 pack of the 90 minute, but have countless 6ers of the 60. The 120 minute is still a must try though.

I think Dogfish Head is a good craft brewery, and they aren't hiding their lack of skill with the abundance of Hop flavor. If you aren't a hophead that is fine, but DogFish Head blows away the beer that New Belgium has been putting out the past year. New Belgium used to be my favorite brewery, but they are transitioning from a micro to a macro like Sam Adams did, they are having some growing pains. If you have been drinking New Belgium a long time, you know what I am talking about. You can't consider a beer that is available in WalMart and Target alongside A-B and Coors products a micro anymore. Sammy and New Belgium are high quality macro beers. Sierra Nevada seemed to do the best with the transition. I suspect Full Sail might be faced with some production volume decions here soon as well.

Lately I have been in a Belgium rut. I found a store that had Mardesous and Duvel in both the 8 and 10 (Dubbel and Tripel) by the case; and bought a case of each. :al These two beers are almost as good as the Trappist beer at 1/2 the price since they are commercially brewed instead of monk brewed. 

MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm BEEEEeeeeR!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

OK, I feel I should retract my previous statement. I just drank the third bottle and I have to say, to quote the worm in _James & The Giant Peach_ "It's not dirt... but it's not bad."


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

txmatt said:


> I think Dogfish Head is a good craft brewery, and they aren't hiding their lack of skill with the abundance of Hop flavor. If you aren't a hophead that is fine, but DogFish Head blows away the beer that New Belgium has been putting out the past year.


 :tpd: 
Just because you don't like some of the hoppier offerings, don't trash the whole line. If you know anything about Dogfish Head, they are not lacking in skill or creativity and are putting out some of the tastier and most innovative beers on the market -- Midas Touch, Raison D'etre and Chicory Stout among them.

*Midas Touch*
_This recipe is the actual oldest-known fermented beverage in the world! Our recipe showcases the known ingredients of barley, white Muscat grapes, honey & saffron found in the drinking vessels in King Midas' tomb!_

*Raison D'etre*
_A deep, mahogany ale brewed with beet sugar, green raisins, and Belgian-style yeast. As complex as a fine, red wine. Voted "American Beer of the Year" in January 2000 by Malt Advocate Magazine._

*Chicory Stout*
_A dark beer made with a touch of roasted chicory, organic Mexican coffee, St. John's Wort, and licorice root. Brewed with whole-leaf Cascade and Fuggles hops, the grains include pale, roasted & oatmeal._

Not exactly the recipes of a brewer looking to create "me, too" products and capitalize on the latest trends. Great brewery as is Bells in Kalamazoo.



txmatt said:


> New Belgium used to be my favorite brewery, but they are transitioning from a micro to a macro like Sam Adams did, they are having some growing pains. If you have been drinking New Belgium a long time, you know what I am talking about. You can't consider a beer that is available in WalMart and Target alongside A-B and Coors products a micro anymore. Sammy and New Belgium are high quality macro beers. Sierra Nevada seemed to do the best with the transition. I suspect Full Sail might be faced with some production volume decions here soon as well.


 Yep. You can't exactly call Sam Adams a micro. Better than most mass produced domestics, but I'm not really a fan. It's very hard to make the leap and maintain the quality. I agree that Sierra Nevada has done it more successfully than others. Still tough to beat a nice cold Sierra Nevada Pale Ale on a hot August day.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

The 120 minute IPA is a really really really strong beer. If you can find this then you need to pick one up. Only like 12 dollars a BOTTLE!!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Excellent point!!! In my opinion, the big hoppy beers, and there are a hell of a lot of them, are simply a cop-out on the part of the brewery. There are easy to make and they can be produced cheaply but it's dam near impossible to taste anything but the hop in those beers. The true measure of a Micro-Craft Brewery, is in the more subtle beer styles with complex falvor profiles. Instead of those hoppy BS Beers, try some of the truly great beers, such as Sam Adams Scotch Ale, Stone Old Numbskull, Sam Adams Nut Brown Ale, Full Sail Amber Ale and Unibroue Maudite, La Fin Du Monde& Trois Pistoles to name a few. They are great Micro-Craft Brewery Beers and there are dozens & dozens more!
> 
> JohnnyFlake


Unibroue is a great brewery! I like the Dogfish stuff too. We should be so lucky to have beers like that to complain about.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

In my reply post, #13 on this thread, I made an error in spelling and I used the wrong name in referring to one beer, I used Sam Adams when it should have been Samuel Smith. I was trying to edit those errors but I cannot, since there is no "edit button" available to me. Can anyone advise what I need to do to edit my reply?

JohnnyFlake


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> In my reply post, #13 on this thread, I made an error in spelling and I used the wrong name in referring to one beer, I used Sam Adams when it should have been Samuel Smith. I was trying to edit those errors but I cannot, since there is no "edit button" available to me. Can anyone advise what I need to do to edit my reply?
> 
> JohnnyFlake


The edit option disappears after an hour or so. I don't know why, it's just the way pds decided to configure the software.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JohnnyFlake said:


> In my reply post, #13 on this thread, I made an error in spelling and I used the wrong name in referring to one beer, I used Sam Adams when it should have been Samuel Smith. I was trying to edit those errors but I cannot, since there is no "edit button" available to me. Can anyone advise what I need to do to edit my reply?
> 
> JohnnyFlake


 :r Just re-read your post inserting Samuel Smith's. I'm with you, brother!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Corona Gigante said:


> The edit option disappears after an hour or so. I don't know why, it's just the way pds decided to configure the software.


 I'm assuming it is to preserve the integrity of the historical record while still allowing folks to append immediate afterthoughts and correct grammar, etc.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I was fortunate to try one of these that SeanGAR sent me. I really enjoyed it. It's not a beer I would drink more than one of in a sitting, and it is a bit over the top (probably more than just a bit), but I admire the balls in making it. It's definitely not like any other beer.

I think DFH is a brewery that is continually pushing the envelope and I have to think that's a good thing, even when it falls flat on it's face. It's so punk rock!


----------

